# I need help



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

I feel very horrible all the time...

I feel so disconnected from everything...myself...and the world...

I feel like I don't actually exist...and I feel like I should commit suicide...but at the same time I don't feel like that's even possible because I already feel like I'm dead....

I don't know what I'm saying...

I really need someone to talk to

does anyone have AIM??

I really really need someone to talk to...

thanks to anyone who responds to this...


----------



## pastelpill (Mar 28, 2008)

I know how you feel,
I've been having DP for 3-4 years.
Its really disabling, and always disturbing.
I have MSN if you want it, i know how things can get.


----------



## GoneInSpace (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi I feel the same way too, and I would like to have others to talk to.
I have AIM and MSN, would it be alright to add you two?


----------



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have MSN unfortunately....only AIM

but thanks for the replies...it's nice to know there are others who feel the same way I do


----------



## Allikat84 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey, i have felt this before. it is depersonalization. i am a lot better. this can be caused by withdrwl from zanax, clonopin, certain meds. also, from lack of sleep. although people can have this their whole lives. you just have to find new ways of coping with it. i have myspace im: allikatinlalaland is my screen name. Anyone is welcome to im me if you need someone to talk to about this.


----------



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the response...but I don't have a myspace anymore...kinda ruined relationships/friendships I had with people so I got rid of it.

so I only have AIM if you have an AIM sn...we could talk there?


----------



## hautboiss (Apr 15, 2008)

i have aim-its xmeatxhaterx. feel free.


----------



## pagirl (Jun 9, 2008)

please tell me what AIM and MSM mean - my email is [email protected]


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah i was feeling like this the other day. usually i do every afternoon, because when i wake up in the morning, im usually fine until the obsessive thoughts take over. its really bad, but its just one form of the DP like any other. just alot harder to handle, in my opinion. i usually am able to find some form of relief. hope you will too, - Philli.


----------

